# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  doktorica me napala zbog dojenja

## zibba

Danas sam zbog miglrena kojima se patim već pola života išla na konzultacije kod psihijatrice, da se vidi da li je nešto psihološke prirode. Dakle razgovaramo mi tako o nekim stvarima, o mojem životu, djetinjstvu, stanju doma i tako dalje. Rekla mi je da sam prenapeta i da bi trebala možda neko vrijeme uzimati neku terapiju kako bi se vidjelo da li bi to pomoglo kod glavobolja. Na to sam ja komentirala nisam baš ljubitelj pijenja lijekova, a da sada i dojim pa da ako nešto i uzimam, onda da mora biti prilagođeno tomu. Ona me je pogledala kao da sam pala s Marsa, zar smo tako siromašni da moram dojiti dijete, kao pa dijete vam već ima zube, čemu dojenje, uvaliti joj čašu za piti i da je dojenje samo smetnja za dijete. Kao nema više koristi djetetu od majčina mlijeka, to rade samo žene u Africi koje su siromašne i nemaju djeca što drugo jesti, a o psihološkoj smetnji djetetu kod tako dugog dojenja da se i ne govori. Nitko ne pita psihijatre o koristi ili štetnosti dojenja na djecu. Kao, previše se veže dijete za mene, moram prestati s time, i da se to u našoj "zapadnoj kulturi " više ne radi. 
Ostala sam šokirana stavom DOKTORICE po tom pitanju. Pa zar njih nitko ne educira?

----------


## Deaedi

Pa rekla je svoje misljenje, zasto je to napad na tebe?

----------


## Bebinja

To si išla kod dr.obiteljske medicine ili neke specijalistice?

I ja bi trebala,glavobolje su mi učestale i nesnosne. I ja još produženo dojim.

----------


## zibba

Išla sam kod neurologice koja me već neko vrijeme vodi, gore na Rebru, ona mi je preporučila konzultacije psihijatra jer su tako napisali na hitnoj prilikom mojeg jednog napadaja migrene. Kao da se vidi može li nešto psihičke prirode biti uzrok mojim glavoboljama. Na kraju mi je psihijatrica rekla da sam k njoj došla 10-15 godina prekasno da se sada zabavljamo psihičkom stranom svega jer da već pola života patim od migrene, da se prije možda i moglo nešto riješiti,ali ovako da sam prenapeta i stalno u "pripremi" i da mi jedino može prepisati tablete kojima bi me se moglo malo opustiti pa vidjeti hoće li to pomoći.

----------


## Bebinja

I ja dosta dugo patim od migrena,možda nekih 25 godina.
Mada je nama to nasljedno i ja nisam ništa poduzimala u vezi toga.

----------


## mama_jos_malo

nije educirana žena, a o prednostima dojenja nema više smisla drviti. Ti znaš koliko je dojenje dobro za dijete.
Sto se tiče glavobolje, može biti od vratne kralježnice. Moja prijateljica je potrošila vremena i vremena da bi zaključili da je od vratne kralježnice i sve se smirilokad je krenula na terapije.

----------


## ana.m

Kolikot i dobro ili loše podnosiš te migrene??
Da ja ne mogu živjeti od toga, a dijete je već dovoljno veliko da mu dojenje nije nužno, prestala bih s dojenjem i rješila svoj problem jer mislim da je bitno da mama funkcionira i da je u dobrom stanju. S obzirom da ideš i na hitnu zbog toga, čini mi se da bi svakako nešto trebala poduzeti.

A ako ne želiš prestati dojiti to je tvoja osobna stvar i ne bi te trebalo zamarati što je to rekla dokotrica. To što je ona nadrobila ja se s tim ne slažem i nema apsolutno nikakve veze s tvojim problemom.

Sve samo ovisi želiš li pomoći sama sebi. Mislim, nije da dojiš bebu od par mjeseci.

----------


## zibba

Glavobolje podnosim dosta dobro, zna me glava boljeti i po dva mj u komadu i ne prolazi nikakvim ljekovima. A šutim i trpim jer ne mogu drugačije. Problem je u tim napadajima, nekada prođe i po dvije-tri godine bez ijednog napadaja i odlaska na hitnu, dok se zna dogoditi i da me kvače i svaka dva-tri tjedna neko vrijeme. Bila sam na hrpi pretraga i nigdje ne pronalaze uzroke tome, pa me eto šetaju naokolo kao možda se negdje nešto i nađe. 
Ma mene je šokirao stav osobe koja je medicinske struke i koja bi ipak trebala biti upućena u prednosti dojenja, a ne ovako natrpati hrpu gluposti protiv dojenja i to bez ikakva reda i smisla. Pa nije u pitanju dijete od 7 godina ( nemojte me krivo shvatiti koji imate toliki staž) pa da se može zgražati nad time, već beba od niti 14 mj.
Naravno da želim pomoći sama sebi, da ne želim ne bi pokušavala, hodala po doktorima već 16 godina, imala papira i nalaza da bi trebala posebnu sobu za sve spremiti, ali vjerujem da to ne treba biti na štetu djeteta. 
Kažem, najgore mi je to zgražanje doktorice što ja još dojim, kao da radim nešto što je toliko loše da se i osobe medicinske struke, koje bi ipak trebale znati više, šokiraju mojim činom i priznanjem da to činim.

----------


## apricot

> Pa rekla je svoje misljenje, zasto je to napad na tebe?


ali je nitko nije za sve to pitao
previše je toga rekla za "svoje mišljenje"

i još ju je, k tome, i izvrijeđala
gurala nos tamo gdje joj nije mjesto
diskriminirala...

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Žao mi je što ti se to dogodilo, ali to što je netko medicinske struke nije nikakva "garancija" da će imati pozitivno mišljenje o produženom dojenju. Ima primjera da iste takve stavove iznose pedijatri i njihove sestre, osoblje (psiholog, pedagog) pri upisu u jaslice (ja sama doživjela), moja bivša ginekologica i sl. Možda je nama ovdje postalo najnormalnija stvar dojiti dijete dokle god se neko s tim osjeća ok, ali "tamo vani" još uvijek nisu svi/mnogi do kraja procesurili onu da "Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija preporučuje dojenje do druge godine djetetova života, a žele li tako dijete i majka potrebu, i dulje".

----------


## vissnja

I mene je iznenadilo da se "struka" tako sa gnušanjem odnosi prema dojenju.
Psihijatrica kod koje sam ja išla, kao i psihijatar kod kog ide moja prijateljica imaju sličan stav o produženom dojenju (što je za njih sve duže od 9-10 meseci): njima nije jasno da neko TO još uvek radi.
Ja sam to ignorisala jer mi je žena pomogla oko drugih problema, ali me dosta uzdrmalo i bilo mi je jako teško da ponovo povratim poverenje u nju.
Zanimljivo da mi ni jednog trenutka nije prošlo kroz glavu da je možda u pravu, dok se MM zamislio kad sam mu ispričala.

----------


## zibba

Najviše me je zasmetalo to što tvrdi da djetetu dojenje može štetiti u kasnijem životu, psihički da nije dobro za dijete i tako dalje.

----------


## winnerica

Ma nema ona pojma! Nađi neku drugu doktoricu...

----------


## Tiziana

Glupaca! Nemam lijepseg izraza. 
Meni se desilo pred par godina jos gore - da mi je jedna rijecka pedijatrica odrzala cijelu prediku jer dojim dijete od 2 godine pa kao jesam li ja pri sebi jer se zbog toga CAK nece skinuti iz pelene dok god je dojen. Pelenu je skinuo dva mjeseca kasnijea dojenje je prestalo pred treci rodjendan.
E da, i rijec je o djetetu alergicnom na kravlje mlijeko - sto joj je takoder bilo poznato

----------


## mamitzi

Išla sam kod dvije dermatologice u dva mjeseca razlike. Jedna me podržavala u dojenju i prihvatila je moju ideju da ne pijem ljekove nego mažem svoj raspadajući nokat, a druga mi je održala predavanje o dojenju slično tvojoj pedijatrici. Obzirom da sam došla naljućena s posla ja sam njoj održala predavanje o dojenju i savjetovala joj da se educira, tako da me na idućem pregledu od straha nije mogla ni u oči pogledati. Vjerujem da sam bila normano rapoložena i meni bi bilo žao, ovako sam joj skočila za vrat i ona je požalila što je načela temu.

----------


## Kikica1

Dobila sam i ja dvaput citabe od osoba medicinske struke. Kad mi je mali imao 14 mjeseci receno mi je na osnovi toga sto ga JOS dojim da je razmazen i da ce postati drogeras  :Confused:  Neka ne dam cice nego ga pustim da place, nakon tri dana ce ga proci. Zasto - jer to je njemu samo zabava, nema on od toga nista. Drugi put mi je receno da iznad 9 mjeseci nema potrebe dojiti jer cim dijete ima zube moze se samo hraniti  a ovako ga samo vezem za sebe pa ce imati psihickih problema. Btw taj moj sin o kome pricamo je od pocetka unatoc dojenju bas tatino dijete, jer je tata dobrica a mama azdaja. 

Mozda zbilja najpametnije rjesenje je naci drugu doktoricu.

----------


## tua

Zasto si se tako uzrujala oko toga? Nije da si isla privat pa da ce bit sva ljubazna i raspekmezena, ovak si je dala za pravo da tebe neuku poduci nekim stvarima  :Smile: 
Ja s njom ne bi vise posla imala i trazila bi drugo misljenje.
A to sto je med.radnik nista ne znaci, ako se zeli usavrsavati, bude, ako ne, ne bude. Meni je recimo zanimljiva moja pedijatrica koja zna koliko godina dojim i s osmijehom primi rodine cd-e i brosure, a onda drugim mamama savjetuje dohranu sa 4 mjeseca. A i to je isto klimavo, jer vjerujem da onaj tko misli da je to ispravno, moze naci takve podatke u (nekakvoj) strucnoj literaturi.

----------


## Lutonjica

ja bih bila šokirana da je psihijatrica podržala dojenje. pa zna se da su oni jako protiv poduženog dojenja. freud edip i to  :Grin: 
ja se ne bih živcirala, ali ne bih ni više nikad otišla k njoj.

----------


## IvanaR

> i da se to u našoj "zapadnoj kulturi " više ne radi.


Ovaj argument mi je  :Rolling Eyes: . Mogu samo da kažem da iza moje prakse stoje milioni godina evolucije, a iza njihove 50 godina (nakaradne) kulturne nadgradnje.
I sva sreća što psihijatre niko ne pita o dojenju dece.

----------


## S2000

Meni su i ginekolog, i moj dr opce prakse, i mamina frendica doktorica kolutali ocima sto smo dojil i nakon prve godine. 

Moj dr opce prakse mi je rekao da nece puno filozofirat vec da vjeruje u neku narodnu iz davnina " doji dijete sto duze do godine dana i sto krace iza godine dana". Ajd taj je bar bio blag u odnosu na ostalih gore dvoje spomenutih  :Smile:

----------


## rutvica

> Išla sam kod neurologice koja me već neko vrijeme vodi, gore na Rebru, ona mi je preporučila konzultacije psihijatra jer su tako napisali na hitnoj prilikom mojeg jednog napadaja migrene. Kao da se vidi može li nešto psihičke prirode biti uzrok mojim glavoboljama. Na kraju mi je psihijatrica rekla da sam k njoj došla 10-15 godina prekasno da se sada zabavljamo psihičkom stranom svega jer da već pola života patim od migrene, da se prije možda i moglo nešto riješiti,ali ovako da sam prenapeta i stalno u "pripremi" i da mi jedino može prepisati tablete kojima bi me se moglo malo opustiti pa vidjeti hoće li to pomoći.


na stranu stav o dojenju, sigurno ti neće pomoći psihijatar s ovako neg stavom. zapravo budi zahvalna jer ti je odmah lijepo dala do znanja da ti ona ne može pomoći, mogle ste se natezati godinama. lijepo potraži drugog psihijatra koji će ti pristupiti pozitivno i s poštovanjem. 

s druge strane, ako imaš volje, s obzirom na to koliko te migrene ometaju u svakodnevnom životu, istraži malo utjecaj prehrane i isprobaj neke od tehnika koje rade na opuštanju fascije (shiatsu, kraniosakralna, osteopatija) i neke tehnike opuštanja (joga, tehnike disanja, autogeni).

----------


## Peterlin

> na stranu stav o dojenju, sigurno ti neće pomoći psihijatar s ovako neg stavom. zapravo budi zahvalna jer ti je odmah lijepo dala do znanja da ti ona ne može pomoći, mogle ste se natezati godinama. lijepo potraži drugog psihijatra koji će ti pristupiti pozitivno i s poštovanjem. 
> 
> s druge strane, ako imaš volje, s obzirom na to koliko te migrene ometaju u svakodnevnom životu, istraži malo utjecaj prehrane i isprobaj neke od tehnika koje rade na opuštanju fascije (shiatsu, kraniosakralna, osteopatija) i neke tehnike opuštanja (joga, tehnike disanja, autogeni).


X

Dodatak - anatomski jastuk i dobar krevet. Znam iz iskustva. Bitno je kako noću stoji vratna i ostali dio kralježnice, jer ako spavaš neudobno, zaboravi priču... Ja se i danas budim s glavoboljom ako zaležim vrat u krivom položaju. I da - isto sam hodočastila neurologu. Nula bodova. Na kraju su shvatili da nemam dobre naočale i to me spasilo kad mi je vid korigiran kako treba (baš u periodu dojenja). Sretno!

----------


## tangerina

Potpisujem Rutvicu i Peterlin, još je gori ovaj suludi zaključak da si došla 15 godina prekasno (po tome bi na terapiju trebali dolaziti samo tinejdžeri?), i to na prvom susretu kad niti ne zna ništa o tebi, ni o onome što te muči ni o tome koliko ozbiljno si želiš pomoći. Budi sretna što te tako jasno i odmah upozorila da ne valja ništa i traži drugog terapeuta.

----------


## sirius

Mjenjaj psihijatra.

----------


## Deaedi

> ja bih bila šokirana da je psihijatrica podržala dojenje. pa zna se da su oni jako protiv poduženog dojenja. freud edip i to 
> ja se ne bih živcirala, ali ne bih ni više nikad otišla k njoj.


A zašto misliš da nisu u pravu? Očito su do tog zaključka došli na osnovi stručnog iskustva i primjera od stvarnih pacijenata? Ili, mislite da su protiv samo tako, bez argumenata? Čisto me zanima, zašto se apriori odbacuje njihovo mišljenje?

----------


## marta

Bez argumenata. Druge grane znanosti su davno demantirale te neutemeljene teorije kojih se masa psihijatara i dalje drzi ko pijan plota.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

psihijatrica koja kaže da je netko došao 10 - 15 godina prekasno da se sada bavi njegovom psihičkom stranom - meni dovoljno  :Undecided: 

neovisno o stavovima o dojenju

----------


## Tiziana

Sta li je unicef i who naspram jednog psihijatra  :Rolling Eyes:  valjda nisu imali strucna iskustva i primjera stvarnih pacijenata

----------


## MoMo

> ali je nitko nije za sve to pitao
> previše je toga rekla za "svoje mišljenje"
> 
> i još ju je, k tome, i izvrijeđala
> gurala nos tamo gdje joj nije mjesto
> diskriminirala...


X ja sam se minimalno 3 puta nasla u slicnoj situaciji i ono sto je mene  najvise zalostilo u takvim situacijama je da se se te dr ( da stvar bude gora sve 3 su bile zene) vise bavile time da mi objasne kako ja mucim/maltretiram/ osakacjuem i sebe i svoje diejte a ne problemom zbog kojeg sam im ja dosla. Moja sreca je bila ta da me njihovi komentari nisu ni malo pokolebali u mojoj odluci da dojim svoje dijete ali da nisam bila informirana sigurno bi  mi bacili crv sumnje u uho i ja bih pocela preispitivati svoje odluku i mozda bi odustala jer medicinski autoritet zna bolje od mene obicne smrtnice. 
Po pitanju migrena meni je jako pomogao caj koji kupujem u biljnoj apoteci ovdje u Sarajevu i koji sam pocela piti tek kad sam prestala dojiti. Dok sam dojila pomagel su mi homeopatkse remedije za migrenu ali ne tako dobro kao caj. E da jedno vrijeme sam imala neke trakice za glavu koje sam dobijala iz Londona ali to nisam mogla nabaviti uvijek  :Sad:   A od kad sam rodila L imala sam takve migrene koje su bile vezane uz ciklus da sam doslovno padala u nesvijest. Kako sam ja shvatila nema univerzalnog lijeka nazlost svaka osoba ora ispitivati i traziti stvar koja ce njoj najbolje pomagati. Sretno Zibba <3

----------


## marta

Tiziana, cijela hrpa nasih lijecnika smatra da je WHO neka udruga koja se bavi trecim svijetom, a naravno zdrav. preporuke za treci svijet nisu iste kao za nas jer smo mi puuuuno bolji...

----------


## Peterlin

Ima na sreću i boljih primjera... Moja iskustva s psihijatricom (obiteljska terapija, prije više od 10 godina - nisam sigurna da li još radi inače bih je odmah preporučila) su bila izrazito pozitivna, ali nisam tamo bila zbog migrene nego nekih drugih stvari. Žena je imala stavove o dojenju, spavanju s klincima, nošenju kolica i slično kao da je došla ravno s Rodinog foruma.

Tja, kao i kod učitelja i zubara i svih drugih - ima raznih. Mene je koji put pedijatrica znala izbacivati iz cipela (kao i pola foruma - puno je takvih iskustava).

----------


## Lucija Ellen

> ali je nitko nije za sve to pitao
> previše je toga rekla za "svoje mišljenje"
> 
> i još ju je, k tome, i izvrijeđala
> gurala nos tamo gdje joj nije mjesto
> diskriminirala...



x

----------


## Cubana

> Tiziana, cijela hrpa nasih lijecnika smatra da je WHO neka udruga koja se bavi trecim svijetom, a naravno zdrav. preporuke za treci svijet nisu iste kao za nas jer smo mi puuuuno bolji...


Al kad se cijepljenja dotaknemo, onda WHO odjednom postane taaako irelevantan :/

----------


## kole

> psihijatrica koja kaže da je netko došao 10 - 15 godina prekasno da se sada bavi njegovom psihičkom stranom - meni dovoljno 
> 
> neovisno o stavovima o dojenju


Potpis na ovo.
A sto se migrene tice, MM je poceo da uzima magnezijum i napadi su mu se znatno proredili. Ima ih jos uvek ali ne toliko cesto...

----------


## Deaedi

> Al kad se cijepljenja dotaknemo, onda WHO odjednom postane taaako irelevantan :/


To je moj point! Ako stručni autoritet ima mišljenje koje želimo čuti, onda je relevantan, stručan, cijenjen, a ako kaže nešto što nam ne odgovara, onda nije educiran, ima zastarjele stavove...

Dakle, WHO je oko dojenja u pravu, ali oko cijepljenja griješi? Tko jamči da nije obrnuto?

----------


## BusyBee

> Al kad se cijepljenja dotaknemo, onda WHO odjednom postane taaako irelevantan :/


Dojenje neupitno nema nuspojava i mogucih rizika.
Cijepljenje ima. Stoga je o cijepljenju vazno izvagati prednosti u odnosu na rizike, sukladno uvjetima zivota. Osobno mi nije usporedivo s dojenjem.

Zibba, mijenjaj psihijatricu (iako vecina ima "cudan" stav o dojenju, cak ga je i moja sestra imala dok nije pocela dojiti).. ako ona misli da si dosla 10-15 godina prekasno (a nisi! kasno je ako se sjetis rjesavati probleme u dubokoj starosti), nije zasluzila da trosis vrijeme kod nje.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Nemam probleme sa stavovima who o cjepivu.  A psihijatrice mi onak iskreno ljudski zao jer ima neku dubinaku frustraciju mozda bas vezanu za dojenje koju ne zna sama sa sobom rijesiti. Sto naravno nije pacijentov posao i osobno ne bih uzimala k srcu njezine izjave, no ne bih vise dosla takvom lijecniku.

----------


## Majuška

ja još nisam srela psihijatra, psihologa ni pedijatra koji se nisu zgražali nad produženim dojenjem i co-sleepingom

----------


## Majuška

> ja još nisam srela psihijatra, psihologa ni pedijatra koji se nisu zgražali nad produženim dojenjem i co-sleepingom


isteko mi edit:

elem, da ne znam koliko će Zibbi pomoći savjet da nađe drugog psihijatra
Gdje? Kako?
Da odmah na telefon pita za stavove o AP?  :Grin:

----------


## mama courage

> Na kraju mi je psihijatrica rekla da sam k njoj došla 10-15 godina  prekasno da se sada zabavljamo psihičkom stranom svega jer da već pola  života patim od migrene, da se prije možda i moglo nešto riješiti,ali  ovako da sam prenapeta i stalno u "pripremi" i da mi jedino može  prepisati tablete kojima bi me se moglo malo opustiti pa vidjeti hoće li  to pomoći.


pa sad. ne znam na koji je način to rekla. ali otprilike znam o čemu govori. moj bivši je imao nesnosne migrene i upao je u taj vražji krug da je uzimao tablete prije nego što ga migrena ćopi, pa se onda navukao na tablete i morao ih uzimati da ne bi dobio migrenu. išao je također kod psihijatra i neuropsihijatra. u biti se morao preko noći skinuti sa svih tableta, ako se ne varam (bilo je to podavno).

ne znam koliko ti je dijete staro, no možda je to dojenje povezano u taj ciklus tvoje napetosti i migrena. hoću reči, možda je sad bitnije da se skoncetriraš na sebe i da riješiš te migrene, a ne toliko na pitanje dojenja i stava dotične dr. posebice ako se radi o produženom dojenju. nije da će dijete nadrapati ako prestaneš. naravno, ako ti ne odgovara, možeš promijeniti i psihijatricu. ali nekako si mislim da bi ipak trebala sebe malo staviti u prvi plan.

----------


## BusyBee

> ja još nisam srela psihijatra, psihologa ni pedijatra koji se nisu zgražali nad produženim dojenjem i co-sleepingom


Ja jesam.
Nekoliko psihologinja koje su i same iskusile dojenje, produzeno dojenje i/ili co-sleeping i jednu psihijatricu koja je promijenila misljenje nakon sto je i sama postala majka i odlucila slusati srce (po pitanju co-sleepinga, s dojenjem novorodjenceta nije imala problema), a ne teorije iz knjige.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Opcenito gledajuci "zgrazati se" nije neka hvalevrijedna osobina koju ocekujes od lijecnika. Ocekujem da ako i ima stav drukciji od mog da se ne zgraza nego da tolerira i uvazava.

----------


## mama courage

i još nešto. to što ona ne odobrava produženo dojenje ili što god je rekla, ne znači da se radi o lošoj stručnjakinji u svom polju. ona je ipak tebe gledala kao pacijenticu. ti si joj bitna, a ne tvoje dijete ili produženo dojenje. možda zvuči grubo, ali također znam o čemu govorim. i mene su nekad izjave mojih liječnika izbacile iz cipela, pa bih zvala druge liječnike i pitala u čudu kako mogu takvo što reći. pa su mi onda ti liječnici objašnjavali zašto je njihov kolega rekao to što je rekao i da to itekako ima smisla iz njegove pozicije. tako da ne bih previše bila kritična prema toj ženi. naravno ako ti inače nije legla, to je druga stvar.

----------


## BusyBee

Ne treba mijenjati psihijatra jer ima suprotne stavove nasima o dojenju, co-sleepingu ili bilo cemu  silcnom.
Treba ga mijenjati ako vjeruje kako je mlada zena dosla 10-15 godina prekasno na psihoterapiju. To je krivo i jedino bitno u lijecenju zibbe, a ne psihijatricin stav o attachment parentingu.

----------


## Majuška

*BussyB*, ako ti nije bed pošalji mi na pp kontakt ako je netko od navedenih u ZG?

----------


## Majuška

> Ne treba mijenjati psihijatra jer ima suprotne stavove nasima o dojenju, co-sleepingu ili bilo cemu silcnom.
> Treba ga mijenjati ako vjeruje kako je mlada zena dosla 10-15 godina prekasno na psihoterapiju. To je krivo i jedino bitno u lijecenju zibbe, a ne psihijatricin stav o attachment parentingu.


pa ne. ima veze, vjeruj mi

kad generalno ne razumije tvoje najdublje porive i osjećaje prema djetetu (kroz koje se zrcališ i ti i tvoje djetinjstvo) onda je to jako teško. osjećaš se napadnuto, svaki put ispočetka

----------


## baka

> psihijatrica koja kaže da je netko došao 10 - 15 godina prekasno da se sada bavi njegovom psihičkom stranom - meni dovoljno 
> 
> neovisno o stavovima o dojenju


Nemojte na psihijatre, težak je to posao. Mijenjajte ih ako vam ne pašu. Baš me zanima o kojoj se dr. u ovoj priči radi. Iz mojeg "bogatog iskustva na kauču", znam ih jedno tri generacije (u Zagrebu). Ponekad imam osjećaj da se izvježbaju na meni pa odu u privatnike, penziju ili obole. Po citiranim izjavama,mogu samo reći da je dr. procijenila da je klijentica - dojilja u stabilnoj psihičkoj formi, kada joj je sve to "sasula u lice". Kada ja dođem k njim, hitno, obično šute, slušaju, pišu i gledaju me se što prije rješiti.
Sretno _zibba_ i da otkriješ uzrok migrenama.

----------


## Trina

Ja nebi mogla šutiti da je meni rekla nešto takvo. zapravo, Pitala bih je, kako to da zna toliko malo o dojenju i uspoređuje siromašvo s nečim tako vrijednim?! 

mene više zanima ovo što je Lutonjica rekla, a nisam pojma imala. Jel to istina? To da psihijatri produženo dojenje smatraju lošim?. Budući da se ne radi o alternativnim majstorima nego o liječnicima specijaliziranima za to što jesu, koje je njihovo znanstveno objašnjenje za takav stav?

----------


## Cubana

> Dojenje neupitno nema nuspojava i mogucih rizika.
> Cijepljenje ima. Stoga je o cijepljenju vazno izvagati prednosti u odnosu na rizike, sukladno uvjetima zivota. Osobno mi nije usporedivo s dojenjem.


WHO ima i prekrasne dokumente o porodu. Kad bi se naši porodničari držali toga, ovdje bi bio raj.
A nije.
Ali moj point nije da who nije u pravu. Je. Psihijatrica nije, al kao što Deaedi kaže, to je mišljenje koje ne žele čuti. 
Iz istog vjerojatno razloga kao što ni porodničari, a bome ni necjepiše.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ja nebi mogla šutiti da je meni rekla nešto takvo. zapravo, Pitala bih je, kako to da zna toliko malo o dojenju i uspoređuje siromašvo s nečim tako vrijednim?! 
> 
> mene više zanima ovo što je Lutonjica rekla, a nisam pojma imala. Jel to istina? To da psihijatri produženo dojenje smatraju lošim?. Budući da se ne radi o alternativnim majstorima nego o liječnicima specijaliziranima za to što jesu, koje je njihovo znanstveno objašnjenje za takav stav?


Ma meni se čini da je to generacijski problem kod liječnika, ne samo kod psihijatara.

----------


## Trina

Ja često tu čitam kako su liječnici kontra dojenja, pogotovo produženog a moje iskustvo je sasvim drugačije. Naročito kod starijih generacija..

----------


## zibba

> Ima na sreću i boljih primjera... Moja iskustva s psihijatricom (obiteljska terapija, prije više od 10 godina - nisam sigurna da li još radi inače bih je odmah preporučila) su bila izrazito pozitivna, ali nisam tamo bila zbog migrene nego nekih drugih stvari. Žena je imala stavove o dojenju, spavanju s klincima, nošenju kolica i slično kao da je došla ravno s Rodinog foruma.
> 
> Tja, kao i kod učitelja i zubara i svih drugih - ima raznih. Mene je koji put pedijatrica znala izbacivati iz cipela (kao i pola foruma - puno je takvih iskustava).


Vidim da si iz ZGB-a, gdje radi ta dr? Ova dr je u VG u domu zdravlja. 
Ono šte mene smeta je to što će tim stavom vjerojatno mnogim mladim majkama uskratiti radost dojenja, jer žene koje nemaju iskustva će povjerovati na riječ doktorici. Ja srećom već imam iskustva jer mi je ovo treće dijete, sa najstarijom sam se dugo grizla jer sam dojila samo 4,5 mj, ostala bez mlijeka jer sam stalno vozila svekra na hitnu, provodila po bolnicama dane i jednostavno je priroda, stres i neiskustvo učinilo svoje. Srednju godinu dana, morala prestati zbog lijekova za želudac, inače bih duže. Ovih 14 mj i se ne čini čak ni produženim dojenjem, sve do recimo 1,5-2 godine je normalno, a ne produženo dojenje. Kod nas je dojenje ionako jako slabo zastupljeno, AD mlijeka se previše reklamiraju i nabijaju dojam da bez toga djete ne može preživjeti, a kamoli biti zdravo i onda na kraju, umjesto da djelatnici medicinske struke podupiru dojenje, oni se ponašaju ovako. 

Magnezij mi pomaže kod tenzijskih glavobolja, ja imam kombinacije migrena i tenzijskih, ali mi ne pomažu kod migrena ni kod napadaja. Ali MG uzimam koliko toliko redovito, pogotovo u sezonama glavobolja, kod naglih promjena vremena, izmjenama godišnjih doba ...

A definitivno izjava da sam došla 15 godina prekasno je pravi biser. Kao, neurolozi više ne znaju što bi samnom ( i hrpom ljudi kojima ne mogu naći uzrok bolesti) pa pošalju čovjeka psihijatru da on riješava probleme, ali kao da je to bilo odmah,  možda bi se nešto i moglo učiniti, ovako je kasno. Kao da imam 100 godina pa je za mene definitivno kasno pokušati uopče ustvrditi kroz par dolazaka da li ima temelja za kakvo liječenje i medikamente, ili mi to nije potrebno jer mije togobe nisu psihične prirode. 

Službeno tražim psihijatra kojemu nije jedino riješenje nafilati osobu lijekovima, trebalo to ili ne, te koji ne donosi prosudbu o liječenju na temelju 15 min s osobom u prostoriji.

----------


## flopica

[QUOTE=Kikica1;2324552]Dobila sam i ja dvaput citabe od osoba medicinske struke. Kad mi je mali imao 14 mjeseci receno mi je na osnovi toga sto ga JOS dojim da je razmazen i da ce postati drogeras  :Confused:  

ahahahaha  :Laughing:  odvaljujem na ovo
je, je, to je siguran put u pakao droge
dijete navikne dobivati redovne doze nečega dobroga pa se navuče...

----------


## baka

zibba: "Službeno tražim psihijatra kojemu nije jedino riješenje nafilati osobu lijekovima, trebalo to ili ne, te koji ne donosi prosudbu o liječenju na temelju 15 min s osobom u prostoriji."

45 minuta razgovora sa psihoterapeutom, bez ometanja, sa upaljenom crvenom lampicom na vratima, možete dobiti u Klinici za psihološku medicinu (KBC Rebro) s uputnicom. U slučaju fizičkih simptoma (glavobolje), računajte sa dodatnim specijalističkim pretragama i mišljenjem. Sretno.

----------


## zibba

Baka - puno hvala.
Razgovarala sam jučer sa svojom dr. opče prakse i ni njoj nije jasno zašto bi bilo prekasno za neku psihoterapiju ako tu postoji uzrok glavoboljama, a lijekove je rekla da ne uzimam jer da po njoj mi to ne treba nikako. Samo da moram si ja neke stvari posložiti u glavi, da ne mora sve biti kao po špagi, da ne treba sve biti savršeno i da previše brinem.

----------


## Anemona

> Samo da moram si ja neke stvari posložiti u glavi, da ne mora sve biti kao po špagi, da ne treba sve biti savršeno i da previše brinem.


E kad nađeš recept za ovo, javi. Mnogo ljudi (uključujući mene) bi za njega skupo platili.

----------


## vissnja

Anemona meni je recept za to bio psihoterapija (u trajanju od 5 meseci, znači ne nešto previše), plus intenzivan rad na sebi, ili kako ja to zovem "auto-terapija-pred-spavanje", i neki klik u glavi da počneš da otpuštaš neke stvari... I tako, puno truda, mic po mic i mnogo je bolje. S tim što računam da je to ipak borba za ceo život.

----------


## Ms. Mar

> Vidim da si iz ZGB-a, gdje radi ta dr? Ova dr je u VG u domu zdravlja. 
> Ono šte mene smeta je to što će tim stavom vjerojatno mnogim mladim majkama uskratiti radost dojenja, jer žene koje nemaju iskustva će povjerovati na riječ doktorici.


Po meni je ovo ključno. Jer nije ona kao zdravstveni djelatnik izrekla neki svoj usputan stav. Nego (čak na jedan ni malo primjeren način) nemeće stav koji je kontra zdravstenih preporuka. Ali iskreno, ne znam kako bi se moglo boriti protiv toga.
I ne radi se ovjde o tome da zibba odbija uzeti neki za njen život važan lijek da bi velikog sisavca nastavila dojiti. Koliko vidim zibba problem vuče dugi niz godina, a ovdje se radi o tome da mi mogla probati s nečim što bi joj možda pomoglo, a možda i ne bi. I normalno je da važe što će time izgubiti ona ili njezino dijete.

----------


## PAnchi

Ni ja kroz iskustvo dojenja nisam naišla na podršku zdravstvenih djelatnika... Kada sam nakon četiri tjedna imala prvi zastoj mlijeka, patronažna mi je na prvu rekla da nazovem svoju liječnicu i tražim tablete za prestanak dojenja. Naravno, nisam, niti sam gospođu više ikada nazvala. Sa 6 tjedana, mastitis se zakomplicirao, antibiotici nisu pomagali i već sam dobila uputnicu za bolnicu, ali nismo odustali od dojenja. Moja liječnica također nije bila za nastavak dojenja. Sa godinu dana medicinska sestra pedijatra nas je napala kad je čula da još dojimo, iako uz visoku temperaturu koju je malena imala jedina tekućina koju nije odbijala je bila dojka, a koja ju je spasila od dehidracije. Vikala je da ću upropastit dijete dojenjem, da se dijete mora osamostaliti, da sebe uništavam...- van pameti, da ne povjeruješ! Dakle, patronažna, liječnica, pedijatar i njegova sestra, a da ne spominjem rodilište gdje su malenoj uvalili adaptirano bez moje dozvole. Na kraju smo sretno dojile dvije godine dok nisam bila u drugom mjesecu trudnoće. I trudnoći bih bila nastavila da je malena još htjela. I nadam se još bar dvije godine sa bebom koju čekamo - samo što ovaj put neću pustit suzu zbog nerazumijevanja onih koji bi trebali prvi pružiti podršku!  :Smile:

----------

